# I REALLY need to stay away from Craigslist...



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Oooh she is the prettiest little girl! Good luck with her!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I love her eyes! She is too cute. Such long legs...lol.

Good luck with her. She looks like she's going to be very nice when all grown up!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh. My. God. That foal is so adorable! Decent confo, too . Someday I want to buy a foal and train him, but right now I don't have enough stalls in my barn lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

holy crow shes adorable and sooo little i thnk the one year old arab at my old barn is bigger then her lol 
but good luck!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

aww she is super cute! a definite diamond in the ruff i cant wait to see what she looks like 2yrs from now, i bet she is going to be a looker.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Aww, she's kyoot, and she's your favorite color.

She's going to be small, but you're petite, so I don't see a problem.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

aww absolutely adorable =)


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww! How tall is she? She looks like she is smaller than Rumour, but probably not. Rumour is 10.2 now.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

PLEASE!! Get her to a farrier Immediately!! All her hooves are scary, but her front hooves are in terrible shape and leaving them that way could have far reaching repercussions.

Take special notice of that front right.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Yep, I was going to say, her poor feet! So sad to have neglected farrier care in a growing girl.....

Love those blue eyes and she looks like a sweetie  Congratulations!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I put in a call to my farrier as soon as I got her home, sent him a pic and asked him to come as soon as he possibly can.

She's TINY, not much bigger, if any, than my 11.1h shetland right now!


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Super cute! Now ban yourself from Craigslist for a year...LOL...

Congrats! She's such a sweetheart!


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Aww, poor girl--I am so glad you found her! She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Hope your farrier can squeeze you in very soon. That poor little girl has to be pretty uncomfortable on those feet. Silly people for leaving them like that. Makes you wonder what people are thinking sometimes.

What a cutey.... so petite. She looks like she is going to be just the right size for you.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

she is just beautiful!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

She is very, very adorable. Congrats on your new baby! =]


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Awww she's so cute and little! Darling! Super sharp markings! Glad you are getting your farrier out asap!


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

omg! she is so cute i just was to squish her;D


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I posted new pics of her in this thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/lots-photos-including-mini-foals-59679/#post690274


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

She is cute...but so small! lol Congrats!


----------

